# need IT HELP{{!!!!!!!!!!!!



## frodo (Feb 27, 2017)

I need IT help,    I have to edit this in my mouse stops working

here is the story,  I ran defender, ot says I have a trojun  So I reset the pc  wiped out everything

Now I have windows 1o,

mouse stops working and disapears, i have no sound,  a another driver check says 14 drivers are broke/gone

pci to pci bridge is messed up.

how do i get my drivers repaired,  I am reading that windows 10 has these issues

my system is hp pavilion desktop  8.1  64 bit   now is windowws 10

what do i do ?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 27, 2017)

How did you "wipe out" everything?
I'm no IT guy at least not anymore but, I think you need to restore the system using the original restore disc set that came with your system.
From there you can upgrade it to windows 10 and then go to HP's website and grab the drivers and firmware updates for your system relative to windows 10.
HP is fickle because they are proprietary.


----------



## frodo (Feb 27, 2017)

I wiped out  using the instructions hp provided with the pc

it is called reset, then it reinstalls windows programs


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you have windows 10 before the reset?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 27, 2017)

frodo said:


> I wiped out  using the instructions hp provided with the pc
> 
> it is called reset, then it reinstalls windows programs



Does HP give different options to wipe out instead of a reset?
I'm thinking the whole thing has to go including the operating system, which depending on terminology would not be a program.  Programs are called Apps nowadays and folders are libraries.  Creates alot of confusion for me but, they are trying to make computer and smartphones almost the same device.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2017)

A lot depends on how much was wiped out the last time - that's a foggy description. Did you keep the OS? Had you backed up your files? You might try to just do a recovery (through the OS). If you *really did burn everything* on the drive, you might be better of reformatting the disk and starting from scratch, but man, that will be painful.
Of course, you could call HP and see if they will offer advice.


----------



## frodo (Mar 9, 2017)

back online,  14 drivers were corrupted,   installed  windows 10 and updated drivers

it is basically a new computer,


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome back. Your absence was noticeable.....:trophy:


----------



## frodo (Mar 9, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Welcome back. Your absence was noticeable.....:trophy:



thank you very much,  i was have internet DT's:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2017)

ITDT's LOL!


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2017)

You've got some catching up to do....start here: http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=22731 

:banana:


----------



## kok328 (Mar 9, 2017)

frodo said:


> back online,  14 drivers were corrupted,   installed  windows 10 and updated drivers
> 
> it is basically a new computer,



Good job.  Over time computers can get bogged down with junk and twisted all up with my so-called custom tuning.
I wish I could reload to day 1 but, I don't believe that Windows 10 is free anymore (not that I like windows 10 but, prior versions are no longer supported).


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's some useful info: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-57e4-4893-b9d1-6cfac0d6290a?tm=1434646337185


----------



## frodo (Mar 9, 2017)

I kinda cheated,  buddy of mine , owns a computer repair business, I took it to him, and he hooked me up


----------



## havasu (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm glasd to hear you weren't captured by zombies! 

Now answer my email to you.


----------



## frodo (Mar 10, 2017)

havasu said:


> I'm glasd to hear you weren't captured by zombies!
> 
> Now answer my email to you.



sorry,  but when I got back into my email account i had 876 emails

i deleted it,  LOL,,,i gave it a quick look to see if anything was important

opps...missed yours. wonder what else i missed ?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 10, 2017)

....you draft notice???


----------

